# Develop Module Disabled - Licensed Lightroom 6



## Seajai

I have spent 6 hours in online sessions with Adobe representatives and have an ongoing problem with reduced functionality of Lightroom 6. I cannot use the program and urgently need to get some work done!

I am running Windows 10 on an HP laptop. I purchased Lightroom 6 in March. I installed and registered it at this time. I have been using it for the past few months without any problems. Two weeks ago I received a message that I needed to login to register. When I did this I got stuck in a login loop. I uninstalled and reinstalled. It worked for a week but now the develop module is disabled. It must have been running as a trial despite the fact that I was logged in and my product is registered.

When I open Lightroom I get the message: "Develop module is disabled. Please purchase a membership or license to reactivate the Develop module. If you have a serial number to enter, please sign out from the Help menu and sign in again, then click License This Software."






I have an active Adobe ID and the serial number for my product and it is registered. When I sign out and then back into Lightroom, it acknowledges that I have paid for the software but it remains in the trial version.  Because the product is registered, I do not have the option to enter the serial number. The develop module remains disabled.

I get this message: : "Congratulations on purchasing Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 6 using your Adobe ID [email protected]. Click continue to enjoy the licensed copy of your software."





BUT, when the product opens, I get the exact SAME message that the Develop module is disabled.

I downloaded and installed Lightroom 6. The executable is called Lightroom_6_LS11.exe This installs a trial version of Lightroom CC2015 . When I log into Lightroom, it SHOULD convert to a licensed version of Lightroom 6 (as indicated on this help page How to convert a Lightroom CC trial version to licensed Lightroom 6 copy)

Multiple representatives have tried to help but were not able to resolve. Here is what we have tried:

The product has been uninstalled and reinstalled 9 times. Two representatives have logged onto my machine and uninstalled, cleaned out the adobe files and reinstalled. We have used the cc cleaner to clean creative cloud desktop app and lightroom from the following link:

Use the Creative Cloud Cleaner Tool to solve installation problems

After that we installed Lightroom 6.0 and 6.14 from below link. First I installed Lightroom 6.0 then updated to 6.14 using an administrator account.

 https://www.adobe.com/downloads/other-downloads.html 

I have tried creating a new Adobe ID with the help of an Adobe representative who transferred my serial number across to the new account. I logged into Lightroom, the representative entered my serial number but this did not work. 

I have had help from 2 amazing representatives and been mucked around by 4 others. I have been told that I would receive a phone call at a particular time and they didn't call. I am at the end of my rope. I urgently need this product to work!

I believe that the problem is at the point of licensing and is not an installation error. Can someone please, please help me?

PS:  Please excuse my enormous images, but my Adobe software is not working, so I can't modify the size


----------



## Victoria Bampton

That does sound incredibly frustrating. Your best bet is to post here: Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum


----------



## RikkFlohr

I've sent you a private message for more details.


----------



## Seajai

Victoria Bampton said:


> That does sound incredibly frustrating. Your best bet is to post here: Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum



Thank you! I will do that. It has definitely been an incredibly frustrating experience.


----------



## Seajai

An Adobe representative just called and resolved the issue for me! YAY!!!

He logged onto my computer and completed the process for me. Below are the steps that I remember... please note that this is only from memory and I may be missing some steps. So if you follow these steps, proceed with that in mind!

1. Open Lightroom 6 and log out of Adobe ID account.
2. Close the program.
3. Open task manager. Close all Processes that are associated with Adobe programs.
4. SLStore and SLCache folders
From: Paid Subscription Says Trial Period Expired | Adobe Community

Sign out from the Adobe Creative Cloud desktop application (Sign in and sign out to activate Creative Cloud apps)
Browse to the location: [System Drive]:\ProgramData\Adobe
Rename the 'SLStore' folder to 'SLStore_old'
Browse to the location: [System Drive]:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe
Rename the 'SLCache' folder to 'SLCache_old'
Sign in to the Adobe CC desktop app (? the Adobe representative didn't do this step)
5. Restore permissions to licensing folders
Configuration error in Adobe Creative Cloud
6. Reset the hosts file
Resolve connection errors with Adobe Creative Cloud and Creative Suite applications
7. Open Lightroom 6 and log in.


----------

